# Hello from Canada



## armourkit51 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello to all,

I am a newbie from Canada. I have been an enthusiast of Scale Modeling for sometime, mostly tanks and AFV until I saw the build report of a Arado Ar 196 A-3.

I hope to learn more and hopefully build a kit.

Manuel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard Manuel. Where in Ontario are you? I was born in Toronto.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Greetings and hallucinations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome from Cameronland ........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello from Long Island, New York


----------



## imalko (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome from a fellow Canuk, wintering in South Carolina!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard Manuel!



Tracker said:


> Welcome from a fellow Canuk, wintering in South Carolina!



So it was YOU that brought down this cold weather!!!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 17, 2015)

Drove down so fast it caused a polar vortex!
It should be warmer next week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just wait until I drive over...then, sh*t will hit the fan!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome from down under...


----------

